# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  olympic shoes

## haggendaz

Does anyone have these, what kind, how much where they, and are they worth the investment if you don't do olympic lifts?

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

They are good for squatting if you don't have enough ankle mobility. 
They will engage more quads in your squats.

----------


## Khazima

As TDD said they're great if you lack ankle mobility. I think powerlifters are starting to move back away from the whole raised heel craze because they've realised it doesn't suit everyone.

I had great success at first with them while squatting but once squatting low bar and a bit more pitched forward all they'd do is pitch me right forward and put me on my toes. Now I'm back in flat shoes and I'm back on my heels with a slightly wider stance feeling better than ever.

I was also using them to bench so I could get my legs further back while still keeping my heels on the ground but now I've been benching in flat shoes and I can get just as tight.

----------


## haggendaz

Thanks for the info, i actually have a pair but rarely wear them. I just wanted to see what shoes other people are wearing.

----------


## dbolburgers

ADIDAS weight lifter shoes for medium/narrow/ATG squats. 
Chuck Taylors for wide stance squats/box squats and deads.

edit: also I find the oly shoes beneficial on the squat loaded leg press and hack squat machines as well. my 02c

----------


## papathesmurf

I have a pair of Adidas power lift 2.0 that I use for front squats and narrow squats but I switch to a pair of chucks when I am doing a wide stance squat and dead lifts just like dbolburgers. I really like the Adidas power lift 2.0 because it has a .6'' raised heel instead of the traditional .75'' raised heel.

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

I only lift in Olympic weightlifting but I also do mainly Olympic weighting just transferred over to powerlifting buy still use my shoes. I feel unbalanced when I don't have them on. Great for stability. Any serious lifter has a pair of weightlifting shoes. Definitely a must in competition.

----------


## Buff99

Helps hit depth a little easier and def help with ankle mobility. I've been using them for a year and I squat like shit without them now.

----------


## jackfrost88

Help a lot for me. Apart from the raised height they are very stable and don't move when you lift. Have a nice hard sole that doesn't waste energy like a "cushioned" trainer would

----------


## cttoasn

I lift/ compete in Olympic weightlifting and I wear the Adidas Adipowers. The two best shoes out now are those and the Nike romelos. 

For an "Olympic squat" i.e. A high bar back squat, they are money. 

It's not so much a narrow vs wide stance issue. Proper high bar squat has a width wide enough for the hips to sit between the heels, allowing REAL depth...below parallel. Also allows torso to be upright and not leaned far forward. 

Power lifters don't use these shoes much because of the low bar back squat that they utilize. Very wide stance, torso leaned forward, only go to parallel. A flat shoe such as chucks are better. Deadlifts and anything else, a chick Taylor is better suited.

Body builders? I know you all use a variety of strange styles to target specific areas of the legs. No clue what shoe would be best for those styles.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> I lift/ compete in Olympic weightlifting and I wear the Adidas Adipowers. The two best shoes out now are those and the Nike romelos. For an "Olympic squat" i.e. A high bar back squat, they are money. It's not so much a narrow vs wide stance issue. Proper high bar squat has a width wide enough for the hips to sit between the heels, allowing REAL depth...below parallel. Also allows torso to be upright and not leaned far forward. Power lifters don't use these shoes much because of the low bar back squat that they utilize. Very wide stance, torso leaned forward, only go to parallel. A flat shoe such as chucks are better. Deadlifts and anything else, a chick Taylor is better suited. Body builders? I know you all use a variety of strange styles to target specific areas of the legs. No clue what shoe would be best for those styles.


Powerlifters have to break parallel. 
Granted they don't go ATG like weightlifters do.

----------


## dasdas

When I squat I have to turn my feet out to be able to break parallel so will oly shoes allow me to keep my feet pointed more forward??

----------


## dasdas

ahhh I see this thread is old as ****... what am I doing here

----------


## cttoasn

> Powerlifters have to break parallel. Granted they don't go ATG like weightlifters do.



Yeah, absolutely they do break parallel and do so with a ton of weight. Hopefully I didn't knock the sport as I have a tremendous amount if respect for power lifters.

----------


## cttoasn

> When I squat I have to turn my feet out to be able to break parallel so will oly shoes allow me to keep my feet pointed more forward??


Yes, they help.

A slight turn outwards is ok. Most important is how your knees track in relation to the feet. Valgus knees are super risky.

And keep the weight on the heels, if you are on your toes...stop and drop weight. Don't put 2x4s under your heels as that is simply a bandaid for poor mobility and shitty form.

----------


## 45lb

I just ordered a pair or Romaleos 2's. The size was too small, and I shipped it back to exchange for one size larger. Still waiting for them to come int he mail. But, getting a chance to try them on for a moment, even though they were too tight, I can tell they are going to be amazing to squat in. These will be my first true squatting shoe. I've always just worn sneakers. They felt like a huge difference.

----------


## 45lb

My new size Romaleo 2's just arrived. Perfect fit. My feet feel like they're in cement bricks! My squat will never be the same again. Wow

----------


## Allstar118

I use a pair of Vans high-tops as my lifting shoes. Skate shoes have a flat, hard sole with lots of traction to anchor you firmly to the ground and laces up to the ankles to provide ankle stability at the bottom of the lift.

----------


## blackhat7

Can't recommend some oly shoes enough. The elevated heel is huge and you feel it immediately especially if you have poor ankle mobility. More important than the help in ankle mobility is the sturdiness of the base of the shoe. Most of them are built with wooden or hard plastic soles 
(wooden run much higher), and are very flat. Your feet feel anchored to the ground and much more stable than chucks.

----------


## GAINZ4DAYZ

chuck t's are the best imo

----------


## jstone

Just picked up a pair of romeleos 2. I have horrible ankle flexion, and always need to place something under my heel. The only problem it feels unstable, and after already having back problems the last thing I want with weight on my back is instability. I actually kind of quit doing squats. So now that I can with more stability its time to really start squatting.

----------

